# makeup and the gym



## ratmist (May 16, 2007)

Hey ladies!  I try to go to the gym 3 times every week, but I usually manage twice weekly.  My training is 30% weights, 70% cardio.  

That being said, this is week 3 of my new exercise regime, so I'm still working out the kinks of incorporating the gym into my life comfortably. 

A big kink I'm having is trying to figure out how to handle makeup and the gym.  I'm a member of a Virgin Media club, which means that we get the free use of professional hairdryers, creamy makeup remover, body lotion, shower gel/shampoo, and conditioner.  In a few months' time, all of the products are going to be changed to Molton Brown, which makes the consumer wh*re in me gleeful.  I guess this is what my money goes to pay for, eh?  I don't have to juggle those types of items in my gym bag - thank goodness.

But I still have the problem of makeup.  What to take, how to keep to the absolute minimum to carry around, etc.  So I want advice - what makeup do *YOU* take to the gym?  Do you use travel brushes?  Lip/eye/cheek palettes?  Personalized palettes?  Give me advice ladies!


----------



## Taj (May 16, 2007)

tinted moisturizer, blush and sheer l/s or balm.  Keep eyes minimal to avoid any running of colours with sweat !


----------



## ratmist (May 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Taj* 

 
_tinted moisturizer, blush and sheer l/s or balm.  Keep eyes minimal to avoid any running of colours with sweat !_

 
Oh, sorry - I meant to say.  I don't wear makeup while I work out.  I meant makeup for *after* the workout - makeup and carrying it ready for the gym, for use when I'm getting ready to go back to work, when I'm all glowy and feeling good for having a workout.


----------



## Hilly (May 16, 2007)

mascara, lipgoss, sheer eyeshadow


----------



## surfdiva (May 16, 2007)

Usually post-workout I'm rushing to get somewhere, so I keep it minimal - I fill in my brows w/Mac's 266 brush, put concealer under my eyes, and curl my lashes. If I have the time I'll put on mascara and gloss. When I finally leave the gym get to where I need to be,  I'll  put on some powder to cut the shine or use Shisheido wipes.  I keep my tools and makeup separately in large, clear plastic ziplock bags. That way I can see everything easily and don't have to spend time digging in for a product (and I can throw the bag away and replace it easily when it starts to get gross).


----------



## knoxydoll (May 16, 2007)

I'd keep small like smaple sizes of all your face products (like 1oz bottles), and then have a quadpallet with what you're going to want to wear during the day. They're pretty thin and the colours can be changed everyday if you want. Keep things simple since you won't want to be bringing dozens of products with you everytime.


----------



## franimal (May 16, 2007)

is it bad to wear makeup to the gym? cuz i always go to the gym while i'm at school, and there's no way I'd walk around without atleast the minimum amount of makeup on. does that clog pores or something?


----------



## ratmist (May 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_is it bad to wear makeup to the gym? cuz i always go to the gym while i'm at school, and there's no way I'd walk around without atleast the minimum amount of makeup on. does that clog pores or something?_

 
I don't think it's bad to wear makeup while working out or exercising, but some ladies in my gym really pile it on.  They tend to look *really* awful once they get covered in sweat, because the skin tones of people exerting themselves change significantly and usually serve to highlight the makeup on top - assuming it hasn't melted off.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 16, 2007)

hmmm are we really all that vain?  I kinda laugh when i see people working out with the whole face thing on, it looks funny after a bunch of sweating and you can tell they tried too hard and are insecure.  I just wear a waterproof mascara and some lipgloss at the most.  It's working out, not a fashion show.


----------



## ratmist (May 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_hmmm are we really all that vain?  I kinda laugh when i see people working out with the whole face thing on, it looks funny after a bunch of sweating and you can tell they tried too hard and are insecure.  I just wear a waterproof mascara and some lipgloss at the most.  It's working out, not a fashion show._

 

Um, who's this directed at?  Thread-mode shows it's a comment to me, so I can only assume you're posting in comment to my original post.  Either way, you've come off rather condescending, just so you know.  

Anyway, I clarified my post just above, saying I meant makeup to apply post-workout - as in, I had my workout and showered.  I go to the gym during the day, fitting it into my lunch break.  I have to return to work obviously, and I want a travelling makeup solution for the second half of my work day that doesn't involve hundreds of items in a gym bag.


----------



## Taj (May 20, 2007)

You don't want to carry loads to the gym, so my recommendation of simple makeup still sustained !  Besides, you are already blushed, and no attmept for a fake blushed after the workout is then needed !


----------



## Shimmer (May 20, 2007)

Please keep the tone of the thread civil.
Thanks.


----------



## Shimmer (May 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_is it bad to wear makeup to the gym? cuz i always go to the gym while i'm at school, and there's no way I'd walk around without atleast the minimum amount of makeup on. does that clog pores or something?_

 
Eh, if you sweat a lot your skin will FEEL better not having makeup on it.
It LOOKS bad as you're sweating and your foundation/blush/eyeliner/eyeshadow/whatever is melting off. That's not hot. 

Honestly, I'd go for a clean face during working out (trust me, no one's looking at you saying HOLY DAMN SHE NEEDS SOME EYELINER STAT!) and then post workout, once cooled down, apply makeup as I felt I needed it.
Working out gives you a great 'glow'...why cover that up with a lot of makeup?



Also, I'll go ahead and be honest, when a girl walks in the gym with her full face on, in her super matched outfit and brand new shoes, everyone in there is thinking the same thing, and it's not favorable. No one wants to be the next person in line using a machine that for some inexplicable reason has a foundation or lipstick smear on it. 


 Quote:

  Anyway, I clarified my post just above, saying I meant makeup to apply post-workout - as in, I had my workout and showered. I go to the gym during the day, fitting it into my lunch break. I have to return to work obviously, and I want a travelling makeup solution for the second half of my work day that doesn't involve hundreds of items in a gym bag.  
 
I completely understand. I'd suggest tinted moisturizer, mascara, maybe a paint to use as a little color on the eyes, and an eye khol for after working out.


----------



## mzreyes (May 20, 2007)

If I have somewhere to go to after the gym, I bring..

-brow pencil
-concealor
-powder (well it's a powder foundation)
-blush
-eyeliner (pencil)
-mascara
-lipgloss

They're all essentials for me, and they don't take up too much space. Oh, and a blush brush and kabuki brush (for my powder). HTH!!


----------



## ginger9 (May 23, 2007)

Hi Ratmist, I don't think Pumpkincat was directing her comment towards you. The way I read her is she was just saying people who pile makeup on at the gym 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, pre-gym I try to minimize the e/l and e/s and skip mascara cuz I sweat a lot and I don't like having stuff dripping down my face. On certain days when I look like a corpse I'll wear some lip tint so I don't scare myself when I look in the mirror 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I pack in my gym bag:
mini size of moisturizer with sunblock
eyelash curler (I skip the mascara unless I am going on a date or something)
Mascara (Optional)
fav lipstick or gloss (and just apply a dab over balm)
concealer (in case I have trouble spots I need to tackle)  

That's about it really, I like to let my skin breathe after a workout.  Your pores open and expell dirt and oils when you sweat which is a good thing, don't plug it back up with mu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually a nice shower is my first and foremost important post-workout regime.


----------



## giz2000 (May 24, 2007)

I don't take any makeup to the gym...usually I shower at home (the gym is all of 2 minutes away), but if I do shower at the gym, my face is so flushed that nothing looks good on it...so I don't wear anything until the flush goes away...


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 24, 2007)

I don't wear any makeup to the gym except maybe lipbalm and clear mascara on some days. After, I don't reapply. I just go home and shower since it only takes a few minutes for me to get home. If I wasn't that close and had to be somewhere though I'd bring black mascara, sheer lipgloss, concealer and powder.


----------

